# New tuning/new song



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I just start to learn a new song since I discover some goods tabs with the rights notes and the right tuning! The song is See you soon of Coldplay!

Youtube link

With that song I discover a new tuning method, maybe not that new for you but I young so I have a lot of stuff to learn! The sing is tunning like that:

EGDDBd

I don't know how to call it but I really love the melody I can make with it! I wonder if someone knew other song that I can leanr with that tuning! I open to suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

That is an unusual tuning and I don't think I know of any other song that uses it. Sorry. :frown: BTW did you notice the guy on the electric guitar was using an Ebow and slide?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Kenmac: Thanks for the tip! 

Yeah I saw the eboy, I love the violin sound of it! I never try that thing yet! How is the playability with a huge thing like that in your hand?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

It's good for doing one string at a time but you can run it across the strings for kind of a "spiccato" effect. It's almost like an instrument unto itself and it does take some time to get a handle on it.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe the next crazy thing I'll buy!


----------

